# Some thing never change



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I pay Teamster dues too. Makes me sick. They all crooks. Both sides. Something has to give soon.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

nolabama said:


> I pay Teamster dues too. Makes me sick. They all crooks. Both sides. Something has to give soon.


Boths sides Teamsters and who?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Politicians that don't like unions and the unions. It's the way my eyes see things.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

And what is the actual point of posting this here?

It is true, some things never change. Trolls keep trolling.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I was a teamster once....

~CS~


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

I hope there's slippery soap where he gets locked up.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> I was a teamster once....
> 
> ~CS~


That explains a lot!:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> And what is the actual point of posting this here?



You did it wrong, :laughing: you are supposed to say;
_
You have no proof, it never happened, that stuffs in the past, if it did happen it had nothing to do with the union it was just some guys and if it was the union they were driven to it by unfair management._


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> You did it wrong, :laughing: you are supposed to say;
> _
> You have no proof, it never happened, that stuffs in the past, if it did happen it had nothing to do with the union it was just some guys and if it was the union they were driven to it by unfair management._


Well, yes you do have an excellent point there, my apologies for not holding up my end of the troll train.

I shall endeavor to do better in the future.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> I shall endeavor to do better in the future.


See too it, we can't have you failing like that, Brother Noah will be so disappointed.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I bet the guy that shot up the Batman movie a few months ago was non-union


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I bet the guy that shot up the Batman movie a few months ago was non-union


Eric, read the story before trying to make it sound like the fact these folks were in the teamsters union had nothing to do with the crime.




> According to the U.S. Attorney's news release, the Perry Crew threatened to picket and disrupt events unless the alleged victim provided superfluous jobs. Payment was demanded, the U.S. Attorney alleges, although contributions were not made to union benefit funds.



http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/blog/mass_roundup/2012/09/boston-teamsters-indicted.html?page=all


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Eric, read the story before trying to make it sound like the fact these folks were in the teamsters union had nothing to do with the crime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My intent is not to hide or disguise the fact that many union people are or have been involved in crime and thuggery, but I sure don't see you guys posting articles about the latest IBEW christmas toy drive or whatever.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

erics37 said:


> My intent is not to hide or disguise the fact that many union people are or have been involved in crime and thuggery, but I sure don't see you guys posting articles about the latest IBEW christmas toy drive or whatever.


 
Good news is not news.

You can post the positive stories if you wish, I happen to run across this article in my daily readings and found it interesting, that the Jimmy Hoffa types seem to still exist in the Teamsters.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> Good news is not news.
> 
> You can post the positive stories if you wish, I happen to run across this article in my daily readings and found it interesting, that the Jimmy Hoffa types seem to still exist in the Teamsters.


So since this has nothing at all to do with union electricians this really should be moved to the Off Topic Section of the forum.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> So since this has nothing at all to do with union electricians this really should be moved to the Off Topic Section of the forum.


 
Would that stop your crying.......:no::no::no:

It does not say IBEW UNION topics it says UNION.

You really need to get a job.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

eejack said:


> And what is the actual point of posting this here?
> 
> It is true, some things never change. Trolls keep trolling.


Oh, I see, this should be renamed the "Pro-union" section? Where we only broadcast Union friendly propoganda? 

Just a one sided deal huh?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

brian john said:


> .... found it interesting, that the Jimmy Hoffa types seem to still exist in the Teamsters.



...allegedly :thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> Would that stop your crying.......:no::no::no:
> 
> It does not say IBEW UNION topics it says UNION.
> 
> You really need to get a job.


Got it.

No job for EEjack - I have 500+ guys in front of me on the list.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> That explains a lot!:laughing:


i know i left my mask & cape around here somewhere.....~CS~


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Zog said:


> Oh, I see, this should be renamed the "Pro-union" section? Where we only broadcast Union friendly propoganda?
> 
> Just a one sided deal huh?


No, according to BJ this is a free form post anything at all that might have some union relevance in it forum.

Troll away all you want - this is the spot to do it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Went to grab my tools out of the gangbox when I saw this amongst a few other similarly themed stickers.

Saw one man call an organized guy a "rat" in anger. Never saw the big deal was about being called a rat until I could feel the sentiment behind it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> Got it.
> 
> No job for EEjack - I have 500+ guys in front of me on the list.


In all seriousness have you considered traveling?


----------



## CrossRoad Demon (Jul 20, 2021)

LOL
Fanatics worried about an article of union corruption by the teamsters crying that this has nothing to do with the IBEW. 
As if the IBEW doesn't conduct themselves in a corrupt manner.
Shall we start finding the dirt of the IBEW and airing that dirty laundry?


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

dead thread...no "aboot"

tsk, tsk, tsk...


----------



## CrossRoad Demon (Jul 20, 2021)

Not dead when you participate.
Thanks for participating.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

nolabama said:


> I pay Teamster dues too. Makes me sick. They all crooks. Both sides. Something has to give soon.


Nuffin gunna give


----------

